# Best Birthday Ever (lots of starrett tools)



## Braeden P (Mar 6, 2021)

Just got lots of tools and gerstner tool boxes best birthday ever everything you see is made in the USA


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Mar 6, 2021)

Wow, you are off to a good start!


----------



## Braeden P (Mar 6, 2021)

Now I have 3 Kennedy’s 3 gerstners and 1 union box I think I have enough but all are full except the new ones


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 6, 2021)

Wow, that’s a real score!


----------



## francist (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## brino (Mar 6, 2021)

Excellent tools.

Have a fantastic birthday Braeden!

-brino


----------



## Braeden P (Mar 6, 2021)

5 replies and no you suck wow you must to too amazed to give me one


----------



## Winegrower (Mar 6, 2021)

It certainly beats socks.


----------



## NCjeeper (Mar 6, 2021)

Awesome. Happy Birthday. Today is my wife's Birthday also.


----------



## savarin (Mar 6, 2021)

happy birthday from downunder and   (so as not to disappoint you)


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 6, 2021)

Happy birthday @Braeden P!


----------



## SLK001 (Mar 6, 2021)

Did you purchase all that, or were they given to you?


----------



## Braeden P (Mar 6, 2021)

SLK001 said:


> Did you purchase all that, or were they given to you?


My dad bought them for me the gerstners are from 1972


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 6, 2021)

Pretty lucky boy. My wife sent me a bottle of body scrub for my birthday. No way to really say how excited I was. Do you think she was trying to tell me something. Cheers, Mike


----------



## SLK001 (Mar 6, 2021)

FOMOGO said:


> Do you think she was trying to tell me something. Cheers, Mike



I hope so... I was about to tell you something about it - all the way from down here!


----------



## devils4ever (Mar 6, 2021)

Nice haul! What is the circular tool in the second to last picture?


----------



## Diecutter (Mar 6, 2021)

devils4ever said:


> e haul! What is the circular tool in the second to last picture?


I think that is a hammer with a magnifying glass embedded in the center so you can inspect your smashed thumb after using the hammer.


----------



## Braeden P (Mar 6, 2021)

Diecutter said:


> I think that is a hammer with a magnifying glass embedded in the center so you can inspect your smashed thumb after using the hammer.


Correct!


----------



## eugene13 (Mar 6, 2021)

Braeden P said:


> Now I have 3 Kennedy’s 3 gerstners and 1 union box I think I have enough but all are full except the new ones


One's too many and there's never enough, you're hooked now, Happy BD.


----------



## b4autodark (Mar 7, 2021)

Happy birthday! I turned 70 last month and still don't have a Gerstner, you really do suck.


----------

